# Windows 10?



## KateR (Jul 30, 2015)

I've been invited to download the latest Windows but being *very* non-techie I'm wary of trying it out before it has been well tested. Has anyone else tried it yet?


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 30, 2015)

The consensus seems to be 'wait and see'. We've all been bitten by Windoze releases before and we're all a bit gun shy as a result.


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jul 30, 2015)

Well i have got it. I upgraded from windows 7 which i absolutely love. I hated windows 8. 

I have to say i am enjoying windows 10. Its got everything i love from windows 7 and it has a few things that i thought had potential in windows 8. They have done it properly and i have to say i like it


----------



## KateR (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks Alison and Mrs M. I think I shall still wait and see.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 30, 2015)

*Windows 10 has a really unhelpful error message*

http://i100.independent.co.uk/article/windows-10-has-a-really-unhelpful-error-message--bk8VdqY2mg

 One reason I won't be upgrading any time soon!


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 30, 2015)

Lol, I saw that earlier, it's hysterical.


----------



## grovesy (Jul 30, 2015)

I tried downloading last night about 7pm, I ended up switching my computer of at lunch time still not downloaded. 
It took my other half about 45mins this evening to get back to windows 7.


----------



## Mark T (Jul 30, 2015)

Not just microsoft that does those...  Have a look at http://thedailywtf.com/series/errord


----------



## KateR (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks for your kind messages everyone. I shall definitely wait now.


----------



## pav (Jul 31, 2015)

Downloaded on my laptop and a friends laptop appears good to me so far, with mine. The friends laptop gave an error message one programe needs win 7 to run, fixed that by running the programe in compatibility mode.

A few things are different to win 7, in that they have taken the games out and you now have to create a m/s account (can use your existing email for this). You then go into m/s store and you can down load the games being tight only select the free ones.

The windows up date is set up to get windows updates from m/s or any PC on the internet that has the same updates installed (file sharing). Another option is if you have several PC's on your own network it will shares them between your PC's. I choose the option to get updates only from m/s, especially if you are on a slow connection.

Friends laptop seams stuck at 25% will have to look into that if it does not move from that point.

Overall looks at first impressions they have got it right win 7 with the good bits maybe of win 8.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Aug 6, 2015)

I've only really made the move to XP  in last 4 years. Wondering about going back to '98.  Use Linux Mint a lot and still use Knoppix 5.5 (quite old now) occasionally.


----------



## Vicsetter (Aug 6, 2015)

Mark T said:


> Not just microsoft that does those...  Have a look at http://thedailywtf.com/series/errord



Strange website - they are fine ones their copyright notice is out of date:


Copyright © 2004 - 2014 Inedo Publishing - v1000.16

Hosted on a dedicated server at HiVelocity • Deployed with BuildMaster


----------



## Vicsetter (Aug 6, 2015)

Download the update to a memory stick (at least 4Gb) and install from that appears to be the least trouble.


----------



## Mark T (Aug 6, 2015)

I did a quick search with my computer model number and Win10 in google and it transpires that the graphics drivers for my computer are not currently compatible.  Some updated ones with no-doubt be shortly available, so I'll wait a bit.

Although the more worrying thing I spotted was that Win10 was less easy to create a "childrens" account on the computer then Win8.  I have an account on the computer for the little one with restricted access to various things and his applications within easy reach.

I can still set something similar in Win10 but it's a bit of a pain for something that isn't that much of a difference from Win8.1 in any case.


----------



## Vicsetter (Aug 6, 2015)

Mark T said:


> I did a quick search with my computer model number and Win10 in google and it transpires that the graphics drivers for my computer are not currently compatible.  Some updated ones with no-doubt be shortly available, so I'll wait a bit.
> 
> Although the more worrying thing I spotted was that Win10 was less easy to create a "childrens" account on the computer then Win8.  I have an account on the computer for the little one with restricted access to various things and his applications within easy reach.
> 
> I can still set something similar in Win10 but it's a bit of a pain for something that isn't that much of a difference from Win8.1 in any case.



Don't know about children's account on win8 but win10 allows you to set 'family' accounts which you can then restrict the times they are used, etc, sound pretty much the same:

see here:http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/...ty?woldogcb=0#set-up-family-safety=windows-10


----------



## Mark T (Aug 6, 2015)

Vicsetter said:


> Don't know about children's account on win8 but win10 allows you to set 'family' accounts which you can then restrict the times they are used, etc, sound pretty much the same:
> 
> see here:http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/...ty?woldogcb=0#set-up-family-safety=windows-10


It's similar, except for...
"4. Enter the email address of the person to send them an invitation to join."

Do I really really have to create an email address for my 6 yr old in order to set it up? Yup.

Will I....

Nope.

Win8 allowed me to add a child account without setting a email - this also had the side benefit that it disables downloading app's from the Windows store 

Edit: Actually reading a bit further, Win10 might let me add them without an email too.  However, when upgrading from Win8.1 to Win10 there isn't much difference for me - so I'm not in a rush!


----------



## ukjohn (Aug 7, 2015)

Well, I got the message yesterday that my reserved copy of Win10 was ready for download, so I took a deep breath and hit download, a message told me that my PC would shut down and restart several times during the operation so "sit back and relax", so I did, with my e- reader, an hour and 5 minutes later it was all done, there were no problems everything is working well and I am very pleased with it.

John.


----------



## KateR (Aug 7, 2015)

I was talking to a friend yesterday who has just downloaded it. It took no time to actually download but 24 hours to install!


----------



## Pine Marten (Aug 7, 2015)

I am completely non-techy so am going to wait until a friend has successfully done hers! And then maybe I'll ask her to come round and download it for me... I am a complete plank with these things, and get very panicky and angry if I don't understand things. So to save my sanity and my blood pressure I'm going to wait!


----------



## ukjohn (Aug 7, 2015)

KateR said:


> I was talking to a friend yesterday who has just downloaded it. It took no time to actually download but 24 hours to install!



Perhaps is PC is powered by a water wheel    As you said it took no time to download, and only an hour and five minutes to install with me, but I do have a fast broadband.


----------



## Monica (Aug 9, 2015)

Our first install was unsuccessful. It took hours and hours. In the end we turned the PC off. A little while later we re-started it and the PC re-installed 7. I don't know what OH did, but he said win10 didn't download properly. So he downloaded it again and this time the install went smoothly.

I haven't looked at win10 properly yet. As far as I can see, if you don't want to have it look like 8, you can keep it like 7, which I have. Their new browser is rubbish though (or am I too stupid to find out how to change the settings and get my favourites back?). I sorted my chrome browser out instead, as they still had all my favourites on it (including the ones from IE, phew)


----------



## Vicsetter (Aug 9, 2015)

Downloaded the Windows 10 Home (upgrade to windows 8 home) file to USB yesterday and installed on my new Acer Revo One rl85 computer (roughly 4 inch square and 6 inch high and silent. i5 processor and Raid configured twin 1Tbyte hard drive).  This one is to replace the office machine which won't upgrade without a new graphics card and is getting cranky.
Anyway the new pc is awesome and will eventually act as a media server in the TV room.


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 9, 2015)

Got my backup media and will download Win10 to it tomorrow. Not sure when I'll apply it though. Going to make a new recovery disk first.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 13, 2015)

*Windows 10 sends personal data to Microsoft, even if users tell it not to*

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...ft-even-if-users-tell-it-not-to-10453549.html


----------



## Vicsetter (Aug 16, 2015)

One word of warning with W10, it appears that OneDrive (the microsoft cloud based storage) doesn't work as intended, the onedrive documents folder has it's permissions removed so you can't access it properly.


----------



## Mark T (Aug 18, 2015)

Looks like I wont be going Win 10 with this PC anytime soon.  Someone found a work around for the graphics issue (it's embedded graphics) but it seems there workaround fried the chip! 

Dell have apparently been telling people to not update or to roll-back if they face issues.


----------



## KateR (Aug 19, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your help. I shall wait until I have to replace this PC and then buy one with W10 pre-installed.


----------



## PhilT (Aug 21, 2015)

The only issue I had with Windows 10 was that my 5.1 surround sound set up didn't work, only stereo configuration. Evidently there was an issue with 5.1 and 7.1 set ups causing sound to only come from 2 speakers. The problem has been fixed now so everything is back to normal.


----------



## Donald (Sep 22, 2015)

Well took the plunge today and it took 2 hours from start to finish that included changing settings and whatnot. There has been no problem's so far


----------



## pav (Sep 22, 2015)

Now on my third re-install of win 10 . First time it kept crashing, then I thought I re-installed from CD, but it re-down loaded it from the net and did a repair install. I forgot to burn the image to DVD and the DVD was blank doh.

Second time win 10 just got in an endless loop, of could not load start up settings  and could not fix itself.

This time nuked the hard drive, made sure I had a DVD image and installed it again. So far its now a lot better, so much smoother re installing from image and the settings are right to get the voice help to work, without having to down load several updates to the language's.

Just a pity that one has to go down the upgrade path first, so that the PC registers on on MS servers to enable the free licence


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 28, 2015)

Just doing the upgrade. I may be gone for some time, but keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## pav (Oct 28, 2015)

Yes tried it an gone back to windows 7. Got fed up with fatal errors, crashing and some software it did not like.

Even after the up date to win 10 and downloading the iso image so I could do a clean install (wipped the hard disk) so there was no trace of win 7, still hsd problems.

I know of 3 others who have tried win 10 and all have gone back to the previous versions of windows.

The user sreen layout is a cross between win 8.1 and win 7, which makes it more user friendly, about the only good point I found.


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 28, 2015)

Or perhaps I'll faff about with my tablet while the lappy gets zapped. Did a full backup and created a backup stick so I can revert if it goes horribly wrong.


----------



## pav (Oct 28, 2015)

You get 30 days to go back to your old version of windows via the recovery option, so you can try it out. After the 30 days you have to use your system recovery disks to restore your old version of widows (this option normally wipes the hard disk and teturns it to as supplied new codition).


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 28, 2015)

All done and dusted, everything seems to be working fine so far. I'll let you know how it goes.

All my non-Windoze programmes seem to be working fine.


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 31, 2015)

I upgraded to Windows 10 from Windows 7 (I think that it was the professional version. But lose track of it). So far it has behaved very well and even runs faster than before (especially the start up).

I am holding off upgrading the laptop though.


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 31, 2015)

Three days now and no issues at all. It's running well, all my non-Windoze programmes are working just like before and after a restart it even seems to be running faster and using less memory. I think this is probably the best version of Windoze I've ever had inflicted on me. Oh my, did I really just say something good about Micros**t?


----------



## Highlander (Nov 9, 2015)

I've given up on Microsoft and all these monthly updates. which clogg up the machines, and moved over to Apple. I have an iMac and MacBook Pro, they both work much better than any Windows PC/Laptop I have had before and with much fewer updates.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2015)

I did 1.5gb of updates to my w8.1 new laptop, the next day it had another 150mb for me  Not good on my metered account


----------

